
Amazon WYSINWYG: Buy Luggage Scale but Get a Cake Knife - cyogee
http://www.amazon.in/Handheld-Display-Electronic-Digital-Weighing/dp/B0151DVV8U/ref=pd_rhf_se_s_cp_4?ie=UTF8&dpID=411Zbk29GIL&dpSrc=sims&preST=_SL500_SR135%2C135_&refRID=05MF6P5Q0SX2HW5KKWHV
======
commentzorro
What I find really funny is the obvious shills who wrote such generic five
star reviews without commenting on the item, the picture, or the product
itself.

No wait ... now that I think about it I'm more saddened that even our spammy
Mechanical Turks who might have been paid a penny for each review are now
being replaced with bots.

------
Gys
So 'Shopo', who's online shop this, uploaded the wrong image. Minor error I
guess. Amazon is just a platform in this case.

